

Revitalization of the Chernobyl zone - Uncle_Sam
http://zaarchitects.com/en/urban/78-chernobyl

======
hammock
What is with all the insanely propagandic diagrams and drawings? Random
"death" and "happy" symbols? Horses frolicking next to a monorail? You are
cracking me up.

------
thefool
Why would you go to a radiation zone willingly. I thought the levels were
still pretty high.

~~~
barrym
I went there last year on a tourist trip - walking around the exclusion zone
and through the abandoned buildings was an amazing experience and I'd
recommend it to anyone.

~~~
ScotterC
I've always really wanted to go. I'm quite familiar with the accident and
thought it would be a great place to be a complete hermit :)

~~~
barrym
It's extremely peaceful and quiet there, so you'd probably be quite happy.

------
asymmetric
for anyone interesting in the pretty fascinating story of how the threat posed
by the abandoned chernobyl plant is being ignored, i recommend the documentary
'chernobyl 4 ever'[1]. it even features parts of the stalker videogame :)

~~~
KaeseEs
Even thought it's dated, "Inside Chernobyl's Sarcophagus" is still excellent
in the former regard: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otFQcmE3G5s>

~~~
lrfunk
Thank you for linking this. Watching Soviet scientists scramble over a jumble
of fuel rods, concrete and graphite blocks in their desperate attempt to
figure out where all the fuel had disappeared to is both fascinating and
deeply scary. As one person in the video says, it's a job they had to do, no
matter the cost.

~~~
Joakal
There's a film maker who went straight in without protection 'Chernobyl The
Lost Film': <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkjAAzkrXSA>

Then again, so did many other people there as you can see.

------
asdkl234890
This looks incredible. Sadly it also looks like it would cost crazy money. If
you have the money to create this, you don't need this to pay you taxes.

------
dylanhassinger
It's like a dystopian Epcot Center. With gambling too

------
noduerme
What's "Casino city"? Why are there dice in the diagram, and why does the
tourist silhouette look like a large gorilla?

